# Newbie



## maxima_man1992 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Im new here but Iam on maxima.org. I have a 1992 Maxima GXE with custom CAI made from a 93 Honda Accord. I also have SE gauges, Foglights, and a Panasonic H/U with two 12" Kicker Comp Subs.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I have been looking for a stock SE passenger side for light for years, the dealership wants too much, are yours stock or after market and where did you find them? I have had no luck at the scrap yards, and I have reduced my self to leaving notes on people maxima's with busted out driver side fog lights to see if they want to sell them as a set so i can use the good side for mine.


----------



## maxima_man1992 (Aug 9, 2007)

mayfew said:


> I have been looking for a stock SE passenger side for light for years, the dealership wants too much, are yours stock or after market and where did you find them? I have had no luck at the scrap yards, and I have reduced my self to leaving notes on people maxima's with busted out driver side fog lights to see if they want to sell them as a set so i can use the good side for mine.


I just went to autozone and got some Blazer foglights. They kinda look like the SE's but they hava a clear lens on them. They were like 17 bucks for 2 I just put them in the same spot as the regular ones


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

ok, so you have to wire them to work with the stock wiring or did you have to wire the whole thing your self?


----------



## maxima_man1992 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a GXE without the foglight option, So some one on maxima.org told me that some of the gxe's were prewired for foglights. I looked behing the dash near the mirror switch and there was a plug there. I went and got a fog light switch for a 92 maxima and pluged it in. Went and got the foglight relay for the fogs under the hood and hooked up my fogs but I cut off the pig tails on the end so that they would work with mine. heres the link to the thread at maxima.org
Adding foglights - Maxima.org Forums


----------

